# Stealth Sounder Install



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

The positioning of a sounder on any kayak is usually a bit of a compromise.
So I thought I would try something different that would give me quick and easy set up on the water and a position that would be close and convenient.
It also had to be easy to move.









I have the option also to fold the screen down to access the hatch










When the time comes to navigate through the surf zone the screen can be easily tucked under the seat without unplugging or removing the screen.










The hatch door needed a small slot to accommodate the bracket, so I have a piece of black foam on the inside of the door that pivots around to seal the gap.










The foam seal may need some more work but I don't think it will be too much of a problem.

The DSI transducer is known to have problems with a through hull mount. When mounting I used Sika-flex self leveling sealant and so far it seems to be working well.

Battery was mounted in the day hatch with velcro.

The brackets were all cut from nylon cutting board, using 12mm thick board for the main bracket.

So that's it.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Great install nice and neat. Very clever Greg


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hats Off Greg , That is some innovative work


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Love seeing something new. Nice job


----------

